# [ SOLVED  ] brak klawiatury i myszy w X-sach

## webmajsterek

zrobiłem 

emerge --sync

emerge --deep xfce4   ( aktualizowałem z 4.2 do 4.6 ) 

emerge --deep world

i po restarcie przestały mi działać środowiska graficzne  -- a konkretnie nie działa klawiatura ( zwykla na PS/2 i mysz też zwykla ) . 

uruchamiam srodowisko graficzne

np:   startxfce4  , wszystko sie laduje ( plulpit ,okienka , ostanio uzywane aplikacjie ) tylko że nie mogę nić zrobić ( klawiatura nie reaguje też na klawisze zapalające diody -- NumLock Itp  ) 

identyczna sytuacja po uruchomieniu startx ( innych srodowisk graficznych nie mam ) .

robiłem już revdep-rebulid  ale nie wykazał żadnych pakietów do przebudowy .

co robić żeby  przywrócić klawiature i mysze ??

----------

## matt1366613

Miałem dzisiaj dokładnie to samo. Pewnie też masz problem z evdevem.

Spróbuj dodać:

Option "AutoAddDevices" "false"

do Xorg.conf w kategorii ServerLayout.

----------

## gentoo_ozzy

pewnie zaktualizowales tez xorga donowszej wersji a co za tym idzie powinienes skonffigurowac odpowiednio HALa.

mialem analogiczny problem. po starcie X'a tracisz klawiatrue i mysz. Pomogło to: http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/desktop/x/x11/xorg-server-1.5-upgrade-guide.xml

----------

## SlashBeast

To juz staje sie nudne, w ciagu ostatnich 7 dni z 10 razy bylo.

Albo Option "AutoAddDevices" "false"  i wtedy wracamy do starego xorgowatego ustawiania inputow, albo przechodzimy na Hal (+evdev).

----------

## webmajsterek

 *matt1366613 wrote:*   

> Miałem dzisiaj dokładnie to samo. Pewnie też masz problem z evdevem.
> 
> Spróbuj dodać:
> 
> Option "AutoAddDevices" "false"
> ...

 

czesciowo pomoglo  dodanie tej linijki w kofigu xorga --  dziala klawiatura   ale mysz nie .

tak wyglada xorg.log  na koncu 

```

(II) evaluating device (Keyboard0)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard0" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) evaluating device (PS/2 Mouse)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "PS/2 Mouse" (type: MOUSE)

(II) evaluating device (Serial Mouse)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Serial Mouse" (type: MOUSE)

(EE) xf86OpenSerial: Cannot open device /dev/misc/psaux

   No such file or directory.

(WW) PS/2 Mouse: cannot open input device

(EE) config/hal: couldn't initialise context: (null) ((null))

```

----------

## SlashBeast

przebuduj dla pewnosci xf86-input-mouse.

----------

## webmajsterek

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> przebuduj dla pewnosci xf86-input-mouse.

 

juz to zrobilem ( 2 razy )  -- ale to nic nie daje .

----------

## SlashBeast

Co w dmesg masz po podpiecu myszku? I sprawdz ustawienia w konfiguracji XFCE odnosnie myszki, moze tam masz wybrane 'evdev' np.

----------

## webmajsterek

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Co w dmesg masz po podpiecu myszku? I sprawdz ustawienia w konfiguracji XFCE odnosnie myszki, moze tam masz wybrane 'evdev' np.

 

a gdzie sprawdzic te sutawienia ??  xfce4-mouse-setings  nie ma  praktycznie nic do ustawniania .

dmesg

```

Initializing cgroup subsys cpuset

Initializing cgroup subsys cpu

Linux version 2.6.29-gentoo-r5 (root@localhost) (gcc version 4.1.2 (Gentoo 4.1.2 p1.0.2)) #3 SMP Sat Jun 13 12:03:12 CEST 2009

KERNEL supported cpus:

  Intel GenuineIntel

  AMD AuthenticAMD

  NSC Geode by NSC

  Cyrix CyrixInstead

  Centaur CentaurHauls

  Transmeta GenuineTMx86

  Transmeta TransmetaCPU

  UMC UMC UMC UMC

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000001fff0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001fff0000 - 000000001fff8000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001fff8000 - 0000000020000000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffb00000 - 00000000ffc00000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fff00000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

DMI 2.3 present.

AMI BIOS detected: BIOS may corrupt low RAM, working around it.

last_pfn = 0x1fff0 max_arch_pfn = 0x100000

x86 PAT enabled: cpu 0, old 0x7040600070406, new 0x7010600070106

kernel direct mapping tables up to 1fff0000 @ 10000-15000

RAMDISK: 1ff52000 - 1ffdf995

ACPI: RSDP 000F9FE0, 0014 (r0 AMI   )

ACPI: RSDT 1FFF0000, 002C (r1 AMIINT INTEL845       10 MSFT       97)

ACPI: FACP 1FFF0030, 0081 (r1 AMIINT INTEL845       11 MSFT       97)

FADT: X_PM1a_EVT_BLK.bit_width (16) does not match PM1_EVT_LEN (4)

ACPI: DSDT 1FFF0120, 38A3 (r1  INTEL  P4I45GL     1000 MSFT  100000D)

ACPI: FACS 1FFF8000, 0040

ACPI: APIC 1FFF00C0, 005C (r1 AMIINT INTEL845        9 MSFT       97)

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

0MB HIGHMEM available.

511MB LOWMEM available.

  mapped low ram: 0 - 1fff0000

  low ram: 00000000 - 1fff0000

  bootmap 00011000 - 00015000

(9 early reservations) ==> bootmem [0000000000 - 001fff0000]

  #0 [0000000000 - 0000001000]   BIOS data page ==> [0000000000 - 0000001000]

  #1 [0000001000 - 0000002000]    EX TRAMPOLINE ==> [0000001000 - 0000002000]

  #2 [0000006000 - 0000007000]       TRAMPOLINE ==> [0000006000 - 0000007000]

  #3 [0000200000 - 00006b93d4]    TEXT DATA BSS ==> [0000200000 - 00006b93d4]

  #4 [001ff52000 - 001ffdf995]          RAMDISK ==> [001ff52000 - 001ffdf995]

  #5 [00006ba000 - 00006bd000]    INIT_PG_TABLE ==> [00006ba000 - 00006bd000]

  #6 [000009fc00 - 0000100000]    BIOS reserved ==> [000009fc00 - 0000100000]

  #7 [0000010000 - 0000011000]          PGTABLE ==> [0000010000 - 0000011000]

  #8 [0000011000 - 0000015000]          BOOTMAP ==> [0000011000 - 0000015000]

found SMP MP-table at [c00fbad0] 000fbad0

Zone PFN ranges:

  DMA      0x00000010 -> 0x00001000

  Normal   0x00001000 -> 0x0001fff0

  HighMem  0x0001fff0 -> 0x0001fff0

Movable zone start PFN for each node

early_node_map[2] active PFN ranges

    0: 0x00000010 -> 0x0000009f

    0: 0x00000100 -> 0x0001fff0

On node 0 totalpages: 130943

free_area_init_node: node 0, pgdat c05e5e80, node_mem_map c1000200

  DMA zone: 32 pages used for memmap

  DMA zone: 0 pages reserved

  DMA zone: 3951 pages, LIFO batch:0

  Normal zone: 992 pages used for memmap

  Normal zone: 125968 pages, LIFO batch:31

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x808

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x02] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, version 32, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

SMP: Allowing 2 CPUs, 0 hotplug CPUs

nr_irqs_gsi: 24

PM: Registered nosave memory: 000000000009f000 - 00000000000a0000

PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000000a0000 - 00000000000f0000

PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000

Allocating PCI resources starting at 30000000 (gap: 20000000:dec00000)

NR_CPUS:8 nr_cpumask_bits:8 nr_cpu_ids:2 nr_node_ids:1

PERCPU: Allocating 36864 bytes of per cpu data

Built 1 zonelists in Zone order, mobility grouping on.  Total pages: 129919

Kernel command line: root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sdb3 

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 2048 (order: 11, 8192 bytes)

Fast TSC calibration using PIT

Detected 2533.970 MHz processor.

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

console [tty0] enabled

Dentry cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Memory: 513456k/524224k available (2733k kernel code, 10088k reserved, 1391k data, 336k init, 0k highmem)

virtual kernel memory layout:

    fixmap  : 0xfff51000 - 0xfffff000   ( 696 kB)

    pkmap   : 0xff800000 - 0xffc00000   (4096 kB)

    vmalloc : 0xe07f0000 - 0xff7fe000   ( 496 MB)

    lowmem  : 0xc0000000 - 0xdfff0000   ( 511 MB)

      .init : 0xc060d000 - 0xc0661000   ( 336 kB)

      .data : 0xc04ab56a - 0xc06073a8   (1391 kB)

      .text : 0xc0200000 - 0xc04ab56a   (2733 kB)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode...Ok.

SLUB: Genslabs=12, HWalign=128, Order=0-3, MinObjects=0, CPUs=2, Nodes=1

Calibrating delay loop (skipped), value calculated using timer frequency.. 5067.94 BogoMIPS (lpj=2533970)

Security Framework initialized

SELinux:  Initializing.

SELinux:  Starting in permissive mode

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

Initializing cgroup subsys ns

Initializing cgroup subsys cpuacct

CPU: Trace cache: 12K uops, L1 D cache: 8K

CPU: L2 cache: 512K

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 0

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

ACPI: Core revision 20081204

..TIMER: vector=0x30 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1

CPU0: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.60GHz stepping 09

Booting processor 1 APIC 0x1 ip 0x6000

Initializing CPU#1

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 5067.75 BogoMIPS (lpj=2533879)

CPU: Trace cache: 12K uops, L1 D cache: 8K

CPU: L2 cache: 512K

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 0

x86 PAT enabled: cpu 1, old 0x7040600070406, new 0x7010600070106

CPU1: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.60GHz stepping 09

checking TSC synchronization [CPU#0 -> CPU#1]: passed.

Brought up 2 CPUs

Total of 2 processors activated (10135.69 BogoMIPS).

net_namespace: 508 bytes

Time: 12:51:45  Date: 06/13/09

NET: Registered protocol family 16

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfdb51, last bus=3

PCI: Using configuration type 1 for base access

bio: create slab <bio-0> at 0

ACPI: EC: Look up EC in DSDT

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S4 S5)

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: No dock devices found.

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

pci 0000:00:00.0: reg 10 32bit mmio: [0xe0000000-0xe3ffffff]

pci 0000:00:1d.0: reg 20 io port: [0xe400-0xe41f]

pci 0000:00:1d.1: reg 20 io port: [0xe800-0xe81f]

pci 0000:00:1d.2: reg 20 io port: [0xec00-0xec1f]

pci 0000:00:1d.7: reg 10 32bit mmio: [0xdffffc00-0xdfffffff]

pci 0000:00:1d.7: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:1d.7: PME# disabled

* The chipset may have PM-Timer Bug. Due to workarounds for a bug,

* this clock source is slow. If you are sure your timer does not have

* this bug, please use "acpi_pm_good" to disable the workaround

HPET not enabled in BIOS. You might try hpet=force boot option

pci 0000:00:1f.0: quirk: region 0800-087f claimed by ICH4 ACPI/GPIO/TCO

pci 0000:00:1f.0: quirk: region 0400-043f claimed by ICH4 GPIO

pci 0000:00:1f.1: reg 10 io port: [0x00-0x07]

pci 0000:00:1f.1: reg 14 io port: [0x00-0x03]

pci 0000:00:1f.1: reg 18 io port: [0x00-0x07]

pci 0000:00:1f.1: reg 1c io port: [0x00-0x03]

pci 0000:00:1f.1: reg 20 io port: [0xfc00-0xfc0f]

pci 0000:00:1f.1: reg 24 32bit mmio: [0x000000-0x0003ff]

pci 0000:00:1f.5: reg 10 io port: [0xe000-0xe0ff]

pci 0000:00:1f.5: reg 14 io port: [0xdc00-0xdc3f]

pci 0000:00:1f.5: reg 18 32bit mmio: [0xdffffa00-0xdffffbff]

pci 0000:00:1f.5: reg 1c 32bit mmio: [0xdffff900-0xdffff9ff]

pci 0000:00:1f.5: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:1f.5: PME# disabled

pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 10 32bit mmio: [0xde000000-0xdeffffff]

pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 14 32bit mmio: [0xd0000000-0xd7ffffff]

pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 30 32bit mmio: [0xdfdf0000-0xdfdfffff]

pci 0000:00:01.0: bridge 32bit mmio: [0xddd00000-0xdfdfffff]

pci 0000:00:01.0: bridge 32bit mmio pref: [0xcdc00000-0xddbfffff]

pci 0000:03:04.0: reg 10 io port: [0xcc00-0xcc1f]

pci 0000:03:07.0: reg 10 io port: [0xfff8-0xffff]

pci 0000:03:07.0: reg 14 io port: [0xfffc-0xffff]

pci 0000:03:07.0: reg 18 io port: [0xfff8-0xffff]

pci 0000:03:07.0: reg 1c io port: [0xfffc-0xffff]

pci 0000:03:07.0: reg 20 io port: [0xfff0-0xffff]

pci 0000:03:07.0: reg 30 32bit mmio: [0xffff0000-0xffffffff]

pci 0000:03:0a.0: reg 10 io port: [0xc800-0xc8ff]

pci 0000:03:0a.0: reg 14 32bit mmio: [0xdfefff00-0xdfefffff]

pci 0000:03:0a.0: supports D1 D2

pci 0000:03:0a.0: PME# supported from D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:03:0a.0: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:1e.0: transparent bridge

pci 0000:00:1e.0: bridge io port: [0xb000-0xcfff]

pci 0000:00:1e.0: bridge 32bit mmio: [0xdfe00000-0xdfefffff]

pci_bus 0000:00: on NUMA node 0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.ICHB._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs *3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: Power Resource [URP1] (off)

ACPI: Power Resource [URP2] (off)

ACPI: Power Resource [FDDP] (off)

ACPI: Power Resource [LPTP] (off)

SCSI subsystem initialized

libata version 3.00 loaded.

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

pci 0000:03:07.0: BAR 1: can't allocate resource

pci 0000:03:07.0: BAR 2: can't allocate resource

pci 0000:03:07.0: BAR 3: can't allocate resource

pci 0000:03:07.0: BAR 4: can't allocate resource

NetLabel: Initializing

NetLabel:  domain hash size = 128

NetLabel:  protocols = UNLABELED CIPSOv4

NetLabel:  unlabeled traffic allowed by default

pnp: PnP ACPI init

ACPI: bus type pnp registered

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 12 devices

ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered

system 00:01: ioport range 0x290-0x297 has been reserved

system 00:01: ioport range 0x3f0-0x3f1 has been reserved

system 00:01: ioport range 0x4d0-0x4d1 has been reserved

system 00:01: ioport range 0x400-0x43f has been reserved

system 00:01: ioport range 0x800-0x87f has been reserved

system 00:01: ioport range 0xc00-0xc1f has been reserved

system 00:01: iomem range 0xffb00000-0xffbfffff has been reserved

system 00:01: iomem range 0xfee00000-0xfee00fff has been reserved

system 00:01: iomem range 0xfee00000-0xfee00fff has been reserved

pci 0000:00:01.0: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:01

pci 0000:00:01.0:   IO window: disabled

pci 0000:00:01.0:   MEM window: 0xddd00000-0xdfdfffff

pci 0000:00:01.0:   PREFETCH window: 0x000000cdc00000-0x000000ddbfffff

pci 0000:00:1e.0: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:03

pci 0000:00:1e.0:   IO window: 0xb000-0xcfff

pci 0000:00:1e.0:   MEM window: 0xdfe00000-0xdfefffff

pci 0000:00:1e.0:   PREFETCH window: 0x00000030000000-0x000000300fffff

pci 0000:00:1e.0: setting latency timer to 64

pci_bus 0000:00: resource 0 io:  [0x00-0xffff]

pci_bus 0000:00: resource 1 mem: [0x000000-0xffffffff]

pci_bus 0000:01: resource 0 mem: [0x0-0x0]

pci_bus 0000:01: resource 1 mem: [0xddd00000-0xdfdfffff]

pci_bus 0000:01: resource 2 mem: [0xcdc00000-0xddbfffff]

pci_bus 0000:01: resource 3 mem: [0x0-0x0]

pci_bus 0000:03: resource 0 io:  [0xb000-0xcfff]

pci_bus 0000:03: resource 1 mem: [0xdfe00000-0xdfefffff]

pci_bus 0000:03: resource 2 mem: [0x30000000-0x300fffff]

pci_bus 0000:03: resource 3 io:  [0x00-0xffff]

pci_bus 0000:03: resource 4 mem: [0x000000-0xffffffff]

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 4096 (order: 2, 16384 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 16384 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 16384 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 16384 bind 16384)

TCP reno registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

checking if image is initramfs... it is

Freeing initrd memory: 566k freed

Microcode Update Driver: v2.00 <tigran@aivazian.fsnet.co.uk>, Peter Oruba

audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

type=2000 audit(1244897504.282:1): initialized

HugeTLB registered 4 MB page size, pre-allocated 0 pages

VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.2

Dquot-cache hash table entries: 1024 (order 0, 4096 bytes)

msgmni has been set to 1004

SELinux:  Registering netfilter hooks

alg: No test for stdrng (krng)

Block layer SCSI generic (bsg) driver version 0.4 loaded (major 253)

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered (default)

pci 0000:01:00.0: Boot video device

Non-volatile memory driver v1.3

intel_rng: FWH not detected

Linux agpgart interface v0.103

agpgart-intel 0000:00:00.0: Intel 830M Chipset

agpgart-intel 0000:00:00.0: AGP aperture is 64M @ 0xe0000000

input: Power Button (FF) as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input0

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

input: Power Button (CM) as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0C:00/input/input1

ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]

processor ACPI_CPU:00: registered as cooling_device0

ACPI: Processor [CPU1] (supports 8 throttling states)

processor ACPI_CPU:01: registered as cooling_device1

ACPI: Processor [CPU2] (supports 8 throttling states)

[drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810

Serial: 8250/16550 driver, 4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

00:09: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M, fd1 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

brd: module loaded

loop: module loaded

console [netcon0] enabled

netconsole: network logging started

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver

ide-gd driver 1.18

ide-cd driver 5.00

Loading iSCSI transport class v2.0-870.

Driver 'sd' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

Driver 'sr' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.1: version 2.12

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.1: PCI INT A -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.1: setting latency timer to 64

scsi0 : ata_piix

scsi1 : ata_piix

ata1: PATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0x1f0 ctl 0x3f6 bmdma 0xfc00 irq 14

ata2: PATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0x170 ctl 0x376 bmdma 0xfc08 irq 15

Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 1

Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 0

ata1.00: ATA-6: ST380011A, 8.01, max UDMA/100

ata1.00: 156301488 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 

ata1.01: ATA-6: ST340810A, 3.34, max UDMA/100

ata1.01: 78165360 sectors, multi 16: LBA 

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/100

ata1.01: configured for UDMA/100

scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      ST380011A        8.01 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 156301488 512-byte hardware sectors: (80.0 GB/74.5 GiB)

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 156301488 512-byte hardware sectors: (80.0 GB/74.5 GiB)

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sda: sda1 sda2 sda3 < sda5 sda6 > sda4

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

scsi 0:0:1:0: Direct-Access     ATA      ST340810A        3.34 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sd 0:0:1:0: [sdb] 78165360 512-byte hardware sectors: (40.0 GB/37.2 GiB)

sd 0:0:1:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:1:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 0:0:1:0: [sdb] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

sd 0:0:1:0: [sdb] 78165360 512-byte hardware sectors: (40.0 GB/37.2 GiB)

sd 0:0:1:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:1:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 0:0:1:0: [sdb] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sdb: sdb1 sdb2 sdb3

sd 0:0:1:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI disk

sd 0:0:1:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 0

ata2.00: ATAPI: LG      CD-ROM CRD-8521B, 1.03, max MWDMA2

ata2.00: configured for MWDMA2

scsi 1:0:0:0: CD-ROM            LG       CD-ROM CRD-8521B 1.03 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 0x/52x cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

sr 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0

sr 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 5

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K,PNP0f13:PS2M] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

rtc_cmos 00:03: RTC can wake from S4

rtc_cmos 00:03: rtc core: registered rtc_cmos as rtc0

rtc0: alarms up to one month, y3k, 114 bytes nvram

device-mapper: ioctl: 4.14.0-ioctl (2008-04-23) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

cpuidle: using governor ladder

cpuidle: using governor menu

No iBFT detected.

Netfilter messages via NETLINK v0.30.

nf_conntrack version 0.5.0 (8191 buckets, 32764 max)

ctnetlink v0.93: registering with nfnetlink.

ip_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team

TCP cubic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 17

Using IPI No-Shortcut mode

registered taskstats version 1

  Magic number: 13:586:885

Freeing unused kernel memory: 336k freed

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input2

input: ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse as /devices/platform/i8042/serio1/input/input3

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

8139too Fast Ethernet driver 0.9.28

8139too 0000:03:0a.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

eth0: RealTek RTL8139 at 0xe0830f00, 00:0b:6a:2e:90:bb, IRQ 17

eth0:  Identified 8139 chip type 'RTL-8101'

input: PC Speaker as /devices/platform/pcspkr/input/input4

ne2k-pci.c:v1.03 9/22/2003 D. Becker/P. Gortmaker

ne2k-pci 0000:03:04.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

eth1: RealTek RTL-8029 found at 0xcc00, IRQ 17, 00:50:ba:33:15:93.

nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

Intel ICH 0000:00:1f.5: PCI INT B -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

Intel ICH 0000:00:1f.5: setting latency timer to 64

nvidia 0000:01:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

NVRM: loading NVIDIA Linux x86 Kernel Module  96.43.11  Mon Feb 23 15:29:05 PST 2009

intel8x0_measure_ac97_clock: measured 50267 usecs

intel8x0: clocking to 48000

EXT3 FS on sdb3, internal journal

Adding 1020116k swap on /dev/sdb2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:1020116k 

```

----------

## Ahenobarbi

```

(EE) xf86OpenSerial: Cannot open device /dev/misc/psaux

   No such file or directory.

(WW) PS/2 Mouse: cannot open input device

(EE) config/hal: couldn't initialise context: (null) ((null))

```

```
input: ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse as /devices/platform/i8042/serio1/input/input3 
```

W xorg.conf zmień 

        Option      "Device" "/dev/misc/psaux"

na 

        Option      "Device" "/devices/platform/i8042/serio1/input/input3"

w opisie myszki.

Albo HAL  :Smile: 

----------

## webmajsterek

Udao sie klawiatura i mysz dziala .

w zlym miejscu dodalem linijke "    Option         "AutoAddDevices" "false""   -- bya na koncu sekcji ServerLayout

jak dodalem ta linijke do sekcji  ServerFLag ( tak jak pisza w pod tym adresem http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/desktop/x/x11/xorg-server-1.5-upgrade-guide.xml  - to dzialala tylko klawiatura ) 

```

Section "ServerLayout"

# Serial Mouse not detected

#No Synaptics touchpad found

    Option         "AutoAddDevices" "false"

    Identifier     "X.Org Configured"

    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

    InputDevice    "Serial Mouse" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

    InputDevice    "PS/2 Mouse" "AlwaysCore"

    InputDevice    "USB Mouse" "AlwaysCore"

EndSection

```

----------

## Belliash

A ja sie podepne i skorzystajac z okazji ile jeszcze razy ludzie beda w kolko pytac o to samo?  :Confused: 

Sie pytam gdzie sa moderatorzy? Wakacji jeszcze nie ma...

Nie dosc ze samo distro spada na psy to jeszcze forum teraz...   :Rolling Eyes: 

I zeby nie bylo ze nabijam sobie posty........... SOLVED kurka jego mac! Niedosc ze szuakc sie nei chce to nawet regulaminu przeczytac nie laska   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

